# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Consumir más de 130 litros de agua al día estará gravado con un canon en 2010

## Embalses

*Consumir más de 130 litros de agua al día estará gravado con un canon en 2010* 
05-11-2008 (Noticias de Guipuzkoa)Noticias de Guipuzkoa

El Consejo de Gobierno aprobó ayer el decreto por el que, a partir del próximo 1 de enero, se cobrará seis céntimos de euro por cada metro cúbico de agua consumido, un canon del que estarán exentos todos los hogares vascos durante 2009. La Ley del Agua establece este impuesto para aquellos hogares que superen los 130 litros por persona y día y, dado que la media de Euskadi ronda los 126 litros, se ha decidido mantener la exención para todos los consumos domésticos en los primeros doce meses de aplicación del decreto. La Comunidad Autónoma de Euskadi es la que menos consume del Estado, junto a Navarra, y el Departamento de Medio Ambiente tratará de que siga siendo así. En todo caso, la exención universal no va ir más allá del primer año de aplicación del decreto y, a partir de entonces, aquellos hogares que derrochen por encima de los 130 litros por persona y día tendrán que abonar esos seis céntimos de euro por metro cúbico. 'Esos 126 litros que se consumen en Euskadi son una media elaborada por las entidades suministradoras pero, de todos modos, la exención es transitoria, así que se seguirán atentamente los consumos de los hogares por si hubiera que reactivar ese canon', explicó ayer la consejera de Medio Ambiente, Esther Larrañaga, al término del Consejo de Gobierno del Ejecutivo Vasco. Además, la exención del pago del canon del agua se extenderá a los usos contra incendios, a las viviendas que no tengan suministro domiciliario, a las que capten del mar y a quienes ejecuten usos en los que este líquido se pueda reciclar. agricultura e industria En cuanto a los sectores que más agua gastan por razón de su actividad, la agricultura y la industria, el decreto aprobado ayer contempla bonificaciones de hasta un 95% ligadas a los usos sostenibles del preciado elemento. Así, los agricultores y ganaderos que cumplan con la normativa vigente y dispongan del cuaderno de explotación, contrato ambiental u otras acreditaciones, o que cumplan con el Código de Buenas Prácticas Agrarias del País Vasco, tendrán bonificaciones del 95% de la base imponible. Por su parte, las empresas que dispongan de una certificación ambiental como la EMAS, la ISO 14001 o la EKOSCAN obtendrán bonificaciones del 70%, extensibles hasta el 90% en aquellas firmas que cuenten con un plan de reducción del consumo. La aprobación del decreto supondrá, a juicio de la consejera Larrañaga, 'un hito en Euskadi, la apertura de una nueva época en relación con el agua'.
'El departamento seguirá atentamente los consumos por si hubiera que reactivar el canon'
'La aprobación del decreto supone abrir una nueva época en la relación con el agua'

Esther larrañaga. Consejera de Medio Ambiente

Regeneración de los ríos. La recaudación del canon del agua irá a parar a la regeneración ecológica de los ríos vascos y a garantizar el acceso al agua a aquellos pueblos que no disponen de este elemento. l Inversión. Además, la Agencia Vasca del Agua recibirá el próximo año una dotación de 12 millones de euros, entre otros destinos, para eliminar las coberturas de los ríos y restaurar el paisaje fluvial. la cifra 126 l Litros por persona y día. Es el consumo actual de los habitantes de la CAV (150 litros en el Estado). Otra cifra a tener en cuenta, el 5% de la recaudación del nuevo impuesto se destinará a países del África subsahariana que tienes problemas de abastecimiento y saneamiento.

----------


## No Registrado

Que paguen tambien los ayuntamientos  o empresas de jardineria que se 
hacen cargo de los jardines municipales y de los de comunidades de 
vecinos,urbanizaciones etc... Que en puertas de noviembre siguen funcionando
los riegos por aspersion, lo que es en pamplona y comarca pasa a menudo.
Yo pienso que por estas fechas sobra el riego de toda esa superficie de zona
verde.  Hay que empezar a llenar los embalses que el agua se acaba....
Menos canon por algo que cae del cielo ,que ya se paga y eso que aqui no nos podemos quejar es bastante barata...tal vez por eso se derrocha tanta...





> *consumir más de 130 litros de agua al día estará gravado con un canon en 2010* 
> 05-11-2008 (noticias de guipuzkoa)noticias de guipuzkoa
> 
> el consejo de gobierno aprobó ayer el decreto por el que, a partir del próximo 1 de enero, se cobrará seis céntimos de euro por cada metro cúbico de agua consumido, un canon del que estarán exentos todos los hogares vascos durante 2009. La ley del agua establece este impuesto para aquellos hogares que superen los 130 litros por persona y día y, dado que la media de euskadi ronda los 126 litros, se ha decidido mantener la exención para todos los consumos domésticos en los primeros doce meses de aplicación del decreto. La comunidad autónoma de euskadi es la que menos consume del estado, junto a navarra, y el departamento de medio ambiente tratará de que siga siendo así. En todo caso, la exención universal no va ir más allá del primer año de aplicación del decreto y, a partir de entonces, aquellos hogares que derrochen por encima de los 130 litros por persona y día tendrán que abonar esos seis céntimos de euro por metro cúbico. 'esos 126 litros que se consumen en euskadi son una media elaborada por las entidades suministradoras pero, de todos modos, la exención es transitoria, así que se seguirán atentamente los consumos de los hogares por si hubiera que reactivar ese canon', explicó ayer la consejera de medio ambiente, esther larrañaga, al término del consejo de gobierno del ejecutivo vasco. Además, la exención del pago del canon del agua se extenderá a los usos contra incendios, a las viviendas que no tengan suministro domiciliario, a las que capten del mar y a quienes ejecuten usos en los que este líquido se pueda reciclar. Agricultura e industria en cuanto a los sectores que más agua gastan por razón de su actividad, la agricultura y la industria, el decreto aprobado ayer contempla bonificaciones de hasta un 95% ligadas a los usos sostenibles del preciado elemento. Así, los agricultores y ganaderos que cumplan con la normativa vigente y dispongan del cuaderno de explotación, contrato ambiental u otras acreditaciones, o que cumplan con el código de buenas prácticas agrarias del país vasco, tendrán bonificaciones del 95% de la base imponible. Por su parte, las empresas que dispongan de una certificación ambiental como la emas, la iso 14001 o la ekoscan obtendrán bonificaciones del 70%, extensibles hasta el 90% en aquellas firmas que cuenten con un plan de reducción del consumo. La aprobación del decreto supondrá, a juicio de la consejera larrañaga, 'un hito en euskadi, la apertura de una nueva época en relación con el agua'.
> 'el departamento seguirá atentamente los consumos por si hubiera que reactivar el canon'
> 'la aprobación del decreto supone abrir una nueva época en la relación con el agua'
> 
> esther larrañaga. Consejera de medio ambiente
> 
> regeneración de los ríos. La recaudación del canon del agua irá a parar a la regeneración ecológica de los ríos vascos y a garantizar el acceso al agua a aquellos pueblos que no disponen de este elemento. L inversión. Además, la agencia vasca del agua recibirá el próximo año una dotación de 12 millones de euros, entre otros destinos, para eliminar las coberturas de los ríos y restaurar el paisaje fluvial. La cifra 126 l litros por persona y día. Es el consumo actual de los habitantes de la cav (150 litros en el estado). Otra cifra a tener en cuenta, el 5% de la recaudación del nuevo impuesto se destinará a países del áfrica subsahariana que tienes problemas de abastecimiento y saneamiento.

----------


## Blue Moon

Estas cantidades ahorradas suponen el consumo de agua de una persona durante tres meses y el de electricidad de una familia durante un mes y medio. Además, con los gases contaminantes que se han dejado de emitir equivaldría a reforestar una parcela de 83 metros cuadrados de bosque.

----------


## Jonasino

Me parece perfecto el ahorro de agua. Es vital. Pero mi opinión personal es que eso se logra mejor con la educación que con la imposición. A ver si vamos a acabar regando los jardines pero oliendo a cerdito...

----------

